# New conductive hearing loss codes



## schartzs (Nov 6, 2007)

If a patient has bilateral conductive hearing loss (389.06) and also conductive hearing loss, middle ear (389.03), would you use codes 389.06 and 389.03?  Which one would be the primary code?  Or would you use the 389.08 - conductive hearing loss of combined types?  Is the combined types only used when more than one location of CHL (such as middle ear, TM, inner ear) is identified?

Thank you in advance for any assistance.


Sheila


----------

